# Are M. Toulouse Saddles any good?



## farmpony84

I have one and I love it.


----------



## bsms

I recommend Close Contact Saddles for reviews of saddles. Some are informed, and some are stupid - but you can see uncensored reviews and decide for yourself.


----------



## ErikaLynn

bsms said:


> I recommend Close Contact Saddles for reviews of saddles. Some are informed, and some are stupid - but you can see uncensored reviews and decide for yourself.



Thanks that's really helpful


----------



## kitten_Val

They are very comfortable.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I haven't read a bad review yet. So I'm definitly going to try it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RebeccaMI

I just bought one, the Padjette. It's a lovely saddle: The leather is like buttah, the seat is comfortable, and although I've only ridden in it at the walk it feels really nice. When I'm sitting in it I feel closer to my horse's body, if that makes any sense. Like I can feel him moving better.

I looked online for reviews as well and couldn't find any negative ones. Also, the people who like them _really_ like them, which I considered to be a good sign.  One of my Facebook friends retrains ex-racing TBs and she's a big fan of M. Toulouse. One of hers is the Premia, which is a "copy" of the Prestige Jumper R. (The M. Toulouse saddles are "copies" of more expensive saddles.) She has compared it side-by-side to that more expensive saddle and told me she can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## ErikaLynn

When I saw them at tack shops I thought they were really expensive just by looking at them. Then I saw the price of them. They do look really nice. I also read somewhere that they aren't too expensive because they aren't a well known name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico

I have to say that after owning one for a year, I'm not impressed. I bought mine new, and it seemed super comfy at the time. I don't know if all the models are like this, but my Merina has a slippery underside on the flaps that WILL NOT break in. It almost damaged the outer leather on the flap when it started to crack. It's not well balanced, and the tree flexes. I started using it on my wider Hanoverian until his topline became built up and I could accurately buy a new saddle. The gullet of the Toulouse now measures 5" across, after using it with a front and rear shim pad. I've never seen a tree stretch the way this one has. Overall, I'd say its just OK. I think they'd be great for someone who had an older, better saddle for everyday use, but wanted something nicer looking for the show ring. I am not happy with mine as an everyday saddle. Whenever I get a chance to ride in something else, I see an immediate improvement in my position. If you're looking at spending $1K for a new one, I'd definately recommend looking at better quality used saddles. The resale on them is not so great either. After this one, I'll NEVER buy another saddle made in Argentina (Toulouse, Pessoas, and I think HDR is made in Argentina...)


----------



## ErikaLynn

Zimpatico said:


> I have to say that after owning one for a year, I'm not impressed. I bought mine new, and it seemed super comfy at the time. I don't know if all the models are like this, but my Merina has a slippery underside on the flaps that WILL NOT break in. It almost damaged the outer leather on the flap when it started to crack. It's not well balanced, and the tree flexes. I started using it on my wider Hanoverian until his topline became built up and I could accurately buy a new saddle. The gullet of the Toulouse now measures 5" across, after using it with a front and rear shim pad. I've never seen a tree stretch the way this one has. Overall, I'd say its just OK. I think they'd be great for someone who had an older, better saddle for everyday use, but wanted something nicer looking for the show ring. I am not happy with mine as an everyday saddle. Whenever I get a chance to ride in something else, I see an immediate improvement in my position. If you're looking at spending $1K for a new one, I'd definately recommend looking at better quality used saddles. The resale on them is not so great either. After this one, I'll NEVER buy another saddle made in Argentina (Toulouse, Pessoas, and I think HDR is made in Argentina...)


Thanks so much. The one I was looking at is the Celine model. It was used once, so it's practically new. The person it selling it for $600, but I'm going to ask if she'll sell it for 500.

Thanks for telling me about the tree stretching...I ride a few different horses, the one I usually ride is pretty average, but I also ride some thinner thoroughbreds. Having the tree stretch may be a problem. 

I will also be riding in this saddle everyday. I didn't know it was made is Argentina...I'm not really a fan of saddles made in Argentina neither.


I think I'll just test ride in it..and see from there.


----------



## farmpony84

Mine wasn't made in Argentina...? Mine is the Annice and I've had it for a year now. I don't use it daily though. I have a trainer saddle that I ride in. Mine is the double leather. I'm happy with it. The only complaint I have is that I don't think it's wide enough and may have to trade it in for one that has the interchangeable gullet.


----------



## Zimpatico

Actually, all of the Toulouse saddles are made in Argentina. Toulouse and I belive Parnini, come off the exact same manufacturing line.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I was just googeling and I think they are made in Argentina...that makes me a little disappointed.


----------



## RebeccaMI

ErikaLynn said:


> I was just googeling and I think they are made in Argentina... that makes me a little disappointed.


Better there than in China!


----------



## ErikaLynn

RebeccaMI said:


> Better there than in China!



That is true


----------



## farmpony84

...Might be. Can't find anything to prove otherwise. I'll check inside tonight, I think it has to have a stamp doesn't it? I'm still very happy with it it, it's not that cheap feeling leather. I think it's very soft and comfy but that's just me.

Here is the company intec, do they "own" the brand?

http://intecperformancegear.com/M.-...Anatomic-Seat-Brand-2-CPath--pid-3800ASM.html


----------



## Zimpatico

Yes, Intec owns all Toulouse products.


----------



## farmpony84

wow... collegiates used to be made in argentina...? and the Beval...?


----------



## Zimpatico

Argentina is home to a LOT of saddle brands. Several Beval models are made there (the other half are made in England, except Butets, which are still made in France). I know that Pessoas and HDRs are also made in Argentina, and many brands have models made in different countries (cheaper models made in countries like Argentina, higher end models made in England). HDR's often say England, only because they are designed in England, but they are not made there. Antares Hampton Classic is supposed to use the same materials as their custom saddles, but the Hampton Classic is actually made in Morocco. It can be hard to find, but if you google long enough, you'll eventually find where your saddle is manufactured. The one country you really want to stay away from is India. The leather on their saddles is the poorest quality leather available.


----------



## ErikaLynn

farmpony84 said:


> wow... collegiates used to be made in argentina...? and the Beval...?


Yeah Collegiates were made in Argentina. Collegiates are used to be really crappy saddles.

But I have seen the Toulouse and the leather is really soft...and that's what attracted me to them. I was petting it in the tack shop.


----------



## RebeccaMI

Here's more info on saddle brands and where they are made. It was originally posted on another forum and I asked permission to x-post it.



> There was a thread on COTH (Chronicle of the Horse) board in 2008, when it was chronicleforums.com, that had some current Crosby & Collegiate info. I found the printout that I kept, but can't find that thread on their current board.
> 
> Here's a summary of that thread from Feb & Mar of 2008, plus some other notes I took from various discussions around that time. And you can take all of this as hearsay and opinion:
> 
> Crosby was said to be made by Pez Perry (sp?) in Wallsall, England, for Miller Harness Company. There supposedly was "a cooperative" of Walsall saddlers making them. I have also heard that Crosby was made by Wallsall Riding Company, who makes the Exselle saddles now. The Crosbys had the "Plybond" laminated wooden trees with lifetime guarantees, and they are spring trees. There was a lot of crossover between Crosby and Exselle models in the last years of Miller Harness, and there were Crosby Excel H and whatever offered by Miller's. They seemed to be transitioning to the Exselle name while English Equestrian Group was running Miller Harness the last 2 years or so. Look at Exselle saddles for a replacement for an older Crosby model. I have heard / read that if you can supply the numbers from a Crosby, Exselle can make a copy of that saddle.
> 
> The original Collegiate line was made by Ruiz Diaz in Argentina, of Argentine leather, but a newer tanning process that made softer leathers. (The old '70s Argentine saddles has really thick and stiff leather that took a decade to break in, lol.) Collegiates copied the most popular Crosby saddles of that time: Prix des Nations, Tad Coffin, Equilibrium DSL, etc. The first Collegiate was introduced around 1988, said one contributor to COTH. But I think it might have been more like mid '80s, myself. Collegiate replaced the Borelli line which had been sold for a number of years. If you want a new saddle that is like one of the older Collegiates, look at Ovation or at the Ruiz Diaz web site.
> 
> The Ruiz Diaz Collegiates are said to have fiberglass wrapped wood trees.
> 
> Miller's sold off their Crosby and Collegiate brand names to EEG, who then went bankrupt. Weatherbeeta bought the rights to the Crosby and Collegiate names, and presumable all of the model names of both brands. You see a Collegiate Connoisseur and it is not the same saddle as the Connoisseur that was made by Ruiz Diaz.
> 
> The Crosby and Collegiate names are now owned by Weatherbeeta. Some Collegiates are still made in Argentina in a different factory. (Ruiz Diaz makes Ovation now, as well as Ruiz Diaz and some of the Crump saddles, etc.) The non-Argentine Collegiates are said to be coming from Vietnam.
> 
> If you look, some of the current Collegiates have a "Plybond" tree. It may or may not compare well to the old Crosby Plybond. It's probably not a British Standard tree from England. If it is, then there will be BS xxxx stamped on the stirrup bar. Miller Harness owned all of the Crosby model names and probably also the "Plybond" name, so most likely Weatherbeeta has the right to call anything a Plybond tree.
> 
> Wintec saddles are thought to be made in Vietnam. I never looked at mine to see if it has a country of origin on it.


----------



## Tack Collector

^^ I wrote that and posted it on another forum.


----------



## MIEventer

I'm a big fan of M.T Saddles. They are quite popular in my area! The only M.T that I dislike, is the Celine though......I find that, this particular model puts its' rider into a "Chair Seat".

I rode in a Celine after seeing my friend not being able to get her legs under her, we swapped horses and I myself had a very difficult time getting my leg under me. After that, she sold hers and bought herself a new saddle, another M.T but a different Model.

I have ridden in the Premia, LOVE that one. Very comfortable and I did not want to get out of it. I found it put me in a very nice position where I felt very comfortable.

I've ridden in the Padjette *that's the one my friend replaced her celine with* and OMG, I love this model very much so. I felt snug as a bug in a rug in this saddle! And her daughter has the Annice Platinum....DA-ROOL with this one....

I'm saving up for my own M.T....I'm oogling the Marielle personally....but we'll see.


----------



## RebeccaMI

Tack Collector said:


> ^^ I wrote that and posted it on another forum.


I did ask your permission to x-post it, didn't I? I could swear I did!


----------



## RebeccaMI

OK, I went over to the other forum and searched for the post and found that I did indeed ask for permission and you said yes.

I might have known you'd be around on this forum too, with your massive post count on that other forum.


----------



## upnover

MIEventer said:


> I'm a big fan of M.T Saddles. They are quite popular in my area! The only M.T that I dislike, is the Celine though......I find that, this particular model puts its' rider into a "Chair Seat".


One of the girls at the barn bought a Celine and that's EXACTLY what it does to her too! It can be "fixed" (helped?) though. Once you tighten the girth, grab the under flap (forgot what it's called, the flap that touches your horse, not your leg) and pull it straight back, towards your horse's tail. It makes a huge difference and will break in correctly if you continue to pull the flap back before every ride. She has a much easier time now.

Another girl at the barn just bought a padjette. It's nice. Doesn't put her in a chair seat. I think the flap is rather short in relation to the seat.

I rode in one a while back but I can't remember the model. I didn't think it was all that comfortable but I'm a complete saddle snob when it comes to comfort. It was a little hard but not bad. I can see why some people would like it. 

All in all, I think you get what you pay for. Both of these saddles were bought from a store on clearance for about ~$650. I think it's a decent saddle for the price range. I would never spend $1000 for it new though. For that price you can get a much nicer used saddle. I don't think they last all that long, but for $650 new? Pretty good deal.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I have a week to decide if I want to try it out.. I'm kind of leaning towards not even bothering to try it. Because it is the Celine model and I don't want to be put a chair seat, I kind of already have that problem. Second I need a saddle that will last me awhile, and if these break down faster I don't want to be buying a new saddle all the time. The biggest turn off for me is that it's made in Argentina. 

Luckily I'm in no rush to get a saddle..maybe I'll just look harder to find a nicer saddle


----------



## gypsygirl

I have a celine and I LOVE it !! It does not put me in a chair seat. With a close contact saddle you have to remember that it is made for jumping so you have to close your hip angle slightly even when riding on the flat. If you are sitting too much with your body like a dressage rider you will be in a chair seat in ANY close contact saddle, as they are made for a jumping seat. 

I have a 17in med tree celine for sale if you're interested. My mare 'grew up' and now requires a wide tree. (I have a W celine now)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn

gypsygirl said:


> I have a celine and I LOVE it !! It does not put me in a chair seat. With a close contact saddle you have to remember that it is made for jumping so you have to close your hip angle slightly even when riding on the flat. If you are sitting too much with your body like a dressage rider you will be in a chair seat in ANY close contact saddle, as they are made for a jumping seat.
> 
> I have a 17in med tree celine for sale if you're interested. My mare 'grew up' and now requires a wide tree. (I have a W celine now)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now I can't decide what I want to do. It won't hurt just to try it though.

How much you selling your saddle for? I don't know if a 17in would fit me though..the saddle I use now is my trainers, and it's 18in and it's big for me...my sister's is a 17.5in and it fits me, but i also tried some saddles that were 17in and they fit me fine, and some were too small. I guess that's why trying saddles is important


----------



## MIEventer

upnover said:


> *One of the girls at the barn bought a Celine and that's EXACTLY what it does to her too!* It can be "fixed" (helped?) though. Once you tighten the girth, grab the under flap (forgot what it's called, the flap that touches your horse, not your leg) and pull it straight back, towards your horse's tail. It makes a huge difference and will break in correctly if you continue to pull the flap back before every ride. She has a much easier time now.
> 
> Another girl at the barn just bought a padjette. It's nice. Doesn't put her in a chair seat. I think the flap is rather short in relation to the seat.


Thanks for the tip Upnover! I appreciate it! My little 12 year old Eventing Prodigy's Mother just bought him a Celine used at a Tack Store....pretty cheap too...and it GREATLY SO MUCH puts him in a Chair Seat....I am definately going to show him that trick!

He tries very hard to get his legs under him, but he can't, so he gave up - lol. 

I am excited to try out your tip! Never even thought to do that! Where'd you come up with that idea on pulling that back?

~~~~

Erika - remember, many people are in CC saddles. I myself am in a CC Saddle and it has NEVER put me in a chair seat. Remember, the saddle you choose should AID your position, not hinder. 

There are far more people that I see in the Celine, in the chair seat than I do not - all you can do is give it a shot and see if it works for you, or not. 

All the best on your endeavors for finding a saddle that works for you! 

This is our local Tack Store *one of a handful* who sells M.T's. Go through her sale list, you can find "better" M.T's that are on sale, that I know will not put you in a chair seat *don't forget to try out Upnover's trick to see if that works when you try it out*

There are other choices in that price range 

Home


----------



## ErikaLynn

MIEventer said:


> Erika - remember, many people are in CC saddles. I myself am in a CC Saddle and it has NEVER put me in a chair seat. Remember, the saddle you choose should AID your position, not hinder.



My sister has a Crosby CC, I'm not sure what model, and it sits me so nicely...no chair seat at all. Also the horse she rides can make the person with the worst equitation look great. So I know it depends on the horse too...one horse the saddle can sit you well, another horse it can give you a chair seat.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## gypsygirl

Have you sat in or tried a celine before ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn

gypsygirl said:


> Have you sat in or tried a celine before ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I havent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover

MIEventer said:


> Thanks for the tip Upnover! I appreciate it! My little 12 year old Eventing Prodigy's Mother just bought him a Celine used at a Tack Store....pretty cheap too...and it GREATLY SO MUCH puts him in a Chair Seat....I am definately going to show him that trick!
> 
> He tries very hard to get his legs under him, but he can't, so he gave up - lol.
> 
> I am excited to try out your tip! Never even thought to do that! Where'd you come up with that idea on pulling that back?



I was riding in a clinic and a girl in my group had a Butet that had broken in wrong and put her in a char seat. So the clinician did that to her saddle and she said it made a world of difference. So later a new girl started riding at our barn, rode in a chair seat anyways, so her saddle was broken in to keep her in that position. Pulling the flap back helped. It's not a miracle, he's still going to have to work at keeping his leg in the correct place to help it break in correctly, but IMO/E it seems to make the job much easier. Less fighting against the saddle. This little girl's saddle is already much better then when she first sat in it. (she's had it about.... 3 or 4 weeks).


----------



## Tack Collector

RebeccaMI said:


> OK, I went over to the other forum and searched for the post and found that I did indeed ask for permission and you said yes.
> 
> I might have known you'd be around on this forum too, with your massive post count on that other forum.



I don't object. But I credit another source whenever I quote one.


----------



## RebeccaMI

Tack Collector said:


> I don't object. But I credit another source whenever I quote one.


I had saved that info in a file on my computer because I found it interesting, but I hadn't saved the name of the user (who turns out to be you) who had posted it, so I just said "someone on another forum" and mentioned that I had asked for permission to x-post it. I also didn't know you were on here under the same name. I'm sorry.


----------

